# Budapest ganzel question



## englishlover (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a Budapest ganzel that was given to me. She/ he is alone. Is this a problem? I am looking for some company for her but it may take some time to find. She is in the house for now. Can they die from being alone?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Probably won't die.........but adult pigeons have a very very VERY strong urge to be with a mate. Alone she will consider you her mate, and probably be ver lonely unless you are there with her full time. So the short answer is to make her happiest and well adjusted mentally it would be best to get her another pigeon mate for company. If you intend to breed them at some point I would get another Budapest, but if you just want the two as pets get fake eggs and her mate doesn't have to be a Budapest but could be another pigeon breed or mixed breed. BTW it is usually easier to find extra cockbirds than hens so you probably won't have too much problem getting her a mate. Note that you may need to keep them in separate cages initially for them to get to know each other......but if they are two unpaired birds they will most likely "like" each other fairly quickly.


----------

